# NE Fla Surf Rod Builder Recomendations



## surf-a-fish (Feb 1, 2006)

Looking for recommendations for a builder to replace my pomp rods. 

Thanks.

JM


----------



## BPReeds (Jan 11, 2013)

So many new surf rods available these days...You may want to check the Florida surf casters forum....people there will be able to help you...


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

I moved it here to see if it gets any more info for ya


----------



## Orlando2013 (Sep 5, 2013)

http://floridasurftackle.com/Florida_Surf_Angler.php

In JAX


----------

